# Nile Ferryboats and Water Taxis



## jemiljan

Dear All,

Would any of you would have more information on water taxis in Cairo? I learned about the "Ma'adiyya" that leaves from the boating landing near TGIF on the Cornice in Maadi, which apparently crosses the river over to Giza. I haven't taken it yet, so I am not sure of the exact landing spot. I was told it costs half a pound, but they might make a khawaga pay a pound. Not sure how safe they are either, but then again, I'll bet that it's safer than the traffic! I bet that there are other ferry landings about the city, so if you have something to share, I'd love to know about it. 

I'm also especially curious to learn if there is some sort of ferry or even a speedboat for hire that is willing to take a few people downtown, along the lines of the water taxis you find in Istanbul. Someone had told me that they had regularly hired one, but that was some time ago, and we're no longer in touch... and no, it wasn't a falooka or a dinner cruiser! Maybe you know of someone willing to rent out their speedboat? My company team regularly has to make trips up the Corniche, and some days we'd much rather not spend it sitting in traffic.


----------



## Milouk84

jemiljan said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Would any of you would have more information on water taxis in Cairo? I learned about the "Ma'adiyya" that leaves from the boating landing near TGIF on the Cornice in Maadi, which apparently crosses the river over to Giza. I haven't taken it yet, so I am not sure of the exact landing spot. I was told it costs half a pound, but they might make a khawaga pay a pound. Not sure how safe they are either, but then again, I'll bet that it's safer than the traffic! I bet that there are other ferry landings about the city, so if you have something to share, I'd love to know about it.
> 
> I'm also especially curious to learn if there is some sort of ferry or even a speedboat for hire that is willing to take a few people downtown, along the lines of the water taxis you find in Istanbul. Someone had told me that they had regularly hired one, but that was some time ago, and we're no longer in touch... and no, it wasn't a falooka or a dinner cruiser! Maybe you know of someone willing to rent out their speedboat? My company team regularly has to make trips up the Corniche, and some days we'd much rather not spend it sitting in traffic.


Well I can tell you about the ma'adeyya, I tried it once and it was really nice, but don't expect something that is extra clean, it's like the bus but with less people and the engine is more noisy. The price should be fixed because it's a government project, just like the bus.


----------



## jemiljan

Milouk84 said:


> Well I can tell you about the ma'adeyya, I tried it once and it was really nice, but don't expect something that is extra clean, it's like the bus but with less people and the engine is more noisy. The price should be fixed because it's a government project, just like the bus.


OK, can you tell me which one you took and where exactly it landed? I can handle a little messiness and noise, especially if I don't have to make myself carsick... much less breathing the fumes in traffic!


----------



## Lanason

Yes they do go from near TGI - we were out on a felucca and saw them going past

Basic and crowded - they serve a purpose

Sent using ExpatForum App


----------



## Milouk84

jemiljan said:


> OK, can you tell me which one you took and where exactly it landed? I can handle a little messiness and noise, especially if I don't have to make myself carsick... much less breathing the fumes in traffic!


What I can remember is that I took it from somewhere in Giza, but I'm trying to remember where it landed but i cannot recall, I'm so sorry. It was long time ago. But the experience was not bad at all.


----------



## Milouk84

This is the one I used.

The Nile Bus


----------



## kevinthegulf

The ferries that run from nearby TGIF on the Maadi corniche, go straight across the river, there is a bit of unused ground in between mansions on the Western bank of the river where they berth. 

My office was just a bit further down river and on the 35th floor so I had a good view of them and used binoculars, there is really nothing of note on the other side so I would imagine that its usefullness may be limited, the boats are not like the ones in the link of a previous poster.

I never noted the timings but they were fairly regular, at least every half hour, and there are two boats, they leave each bank at the same time.

The Nile is so underused and if there was any gumption in that country, could be a very usefull tool for freight up country as well as a ferry passenger service around cairo, but it will never happen.
rgds


----------



## jemiljan

nouran said:


> Thanks for mentioning this. You might also like to post some of the details here as they develop. That way other people who join this list will learn of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Please do not encourage people to advertise on this board.


----------



## Guest

I never knew they had water taxis on the nile either, very interesting


----------



## nouran

jemiljan said:


> nouran said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for mentioning this. You might also like to post some of the details here as they develop. That way other people who join this list will learn of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Please do not encourage people to advertise on this board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very sorry i didn't know that I wasn't suppose to update members on new projects
Click to expand...


----------



## jemiljan

nouran said:


> jemiljan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am very sorry i didn't know that I wasn't suppose to update members on new projects
> 
> 
> 
> Please note that I didn't write that; the moderator did. That said, it would probably help if you simply provided us with the updates, rather than solicit emails.
Click to expand...


----------



## MaidenScotland

jemiljan said:


> nouran said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please note that I didn't write that; the moderator did. That said, it would probably help if you simply provided us with the updates, rather than solicit emails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the problems with forums is that we often get people joining just to promote/advertise/inform/recommend and they do so in many disguises. Active members are welcome to give this sort of information.
Click to expand...


----------

